# Why Do Guys And Girls Cheat? RAW! SECRET REVEALED!



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

Why Do Guys And Girls Cheat? RAW! SECRET REVEALED! check out this YouTube Video

https://youtu.be/ga1yyaqpQ0M


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Anyway to reveal "the secret" in less than an hour and 23 minute long video?


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't know. But check out the video. It's funny too.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry couldn't hang more than a few minutes. 

The guy must have said the same thing 10 times in the first 60 seconds. He also looked like he was high as a kite. It seemed like English wasn't his first language so I was trying to be patient but just lost interest. Absolute waste of time. Nothing to see here.

He sure seemed to be enjoying himself though.


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

I think he's sick of marriage all together


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

He also tells you how to make $9,669 a month working from home a few hours a day on your computer!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> He also tells you how to make $9,669 a month working from home a few hours a day on your computer!


I generally make about $9.69 a month on my computer. Clearly Adsense isn't quite what it used to be!


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> He also tells you how to make $9,669 a month working from home a few hours a day on your computer!


lol


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> I generally make about $9.69 a month on my computer. Clearly Adsense isn't quite what it used to be!


Yep they don't pay much.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I can answer that question in three seconds and no video: Because they lack moral character and empathy.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

DeadMan said:


> Why Do Guys And Girls Cheat? RAW! SECRET REVEALED! check out this YouTube Video
> 
> https://youtu.be/ga1yyaqpQ0M












You are a very bad man. :wink2:


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

Vorlon said:


> Sorry couldn't hang more than a few minutes.
> 
> The guy must have said the same thing 10 times in the first 60 seconds. He also looked like he was high as a kite. It seemed like English wasn't his first language so I was trying to be patient but just lost interest. Absolute waste of time. Nothing to see here.
> 
> He sure seemed to be enjoying himself though.


Nah he does not do any drugs at all never done any in his life. Not a waste of time ether. personally contacted him and spoke with him.


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> He also tells you how to make $9,669 a month working from home a few hours a day on your computer!


nah


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

Relationship Teacher said:


> You are a very bad man. :wink2:


Good man :laugh:


----------



## DeadMan (Jan 12, 2014)

Nomorebeans said:


> I can answer that question in three seconds and no video: Because they lack moral character and empathy.


Yep your right!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Vorlon said:


> Sorry couldn't hang more than a few minutes.
> 
> The guy must have said the same thing 10 times in the first 60 seconds. He also looked like he was high as a kite. It seemed like English wasn't his first language so I was trying to be patient but just lost interest. Absolute waste of time. Nothing to see here.
> 
> He sure seemed to be enjoying himself though.



Has anyone actually been able to watch this God awful video besides the OP? I was out as soon as the overweight chick in her pajamas started scratching her @ss on camera 1min 15 secs in!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> He also tells you how to make $9,669 a month working from home a few hours a day on your computer!


But only if you use the credit card that Mindy from Cardholder Services has at a reduced rate...


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have to admit Dr. Phil can't even hold a candle to this bright genius. Quite the speaker.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Man.... over an hour build up, and its worth it!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I generally make about *$9.69 a month* on my computer. Clearly Adsense isn't quite what it used to be!


*Matthew: I make a hell of a lot less than that!

Just who do I complain to?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

